# 5 hp [email protected] not spark.



## bjazzy (Apr 30, 2006)

I baught a new magneto for my 5 hp 1979 B&S engine. Replaced old one with the new brand magneto. Still not getting any spark. ???


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

did you try a new spark plug yet


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

If its a 79, it should have a point and condensor system under the flywheel, was this replaced? gapped at .20?


----------

